# MN Ice Fishing



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I realize this is a North Dakota based sight, but i got some questions about the MN ice fishing season. I know that the houses have to be off by february 28 in the southern part of the state. But can you still go on the ice and fish in a portable? If so till when? Or is the season over completey? I know the northern part of the state has a longer season. What part of the state is that?

Thanks
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You can fish untill there is no ice, BUT, you can only target certain fish. Sunnies, carp, bullheads, and other rough fish. You can not target any other fish, if you do your in DEEP $h1t.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

You can also still use you big houses but you just cant leave them on the lake uninhabitated over night. You can still use your portable as long as there is ice or longer if you choose too!! :beer:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

If there is alot of ice do they make an exception to the rule? Im from NE SD and we still have 20 some inches of ice in most spots and we have to have our shacks off by the 25.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yep fish till the ice goes off last year i was out 2 days before the ice went off you can fish anything in mn cept walleye northern bass and muskie year round


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up Guys! One last question- If i remember right the license says it expires on Feb 28, so whats the deal with that then? Or maybe i just looked at it wrong and that aint the expiration date.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is the experation date. That means you need to get another license. I think that every state has that. Just go buy a new one.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

thats what i thought...tahnks for all the help!!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

If its on a portable you dont need to have a tag if your going to be with it all the time. You just cant leave it. Thats a new law this year.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Familiarize yourself with the regulations. That's the tricky part about MN, due to intense pressure on the fisheries, there is a great deal more in terms of regulations, season dates and other rules to know.

If you have any quesitons, log on to http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fishing/index.html and click on the "Regulations" link on the right side.


----------

